

Stanford launching launchpad-class.org and entrepreneur-class.org for startups - patrickaljord
https://twitter.com/#!/ml_class/status/137347408693702656

======
patrickaljord
Clickable links: <http://launchpad-class.org> and <http://entrepreneur-
class.org>

------
waterlesscloud
Really would need more information to pick between these two.

And then there's all the CS classes to pick from too. Decisions decisions.

